# New Arrival - O&w M4



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lovely M4 just arrived today - great comfy strap (thanks Brian) and just about to start a 4 hours train journey to Swansea..


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

cookie520 said:


> Lovely M4 just arrived today - great comfy strap (thanks Brian) and just about to start a 4 hours train journey to Swansea..


Congratulations - I think the M4 is a great watch.


----------



## sommertime (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice!! - last week I just received the same watch and am very pleased. What strap is that on yours?


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

loverly watch , its not a make i know huge amounts about, but liking the planet ocean type styling


----------

